# Optic fibre diameter



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

Ryan

The most popular is probably 0.019", second to that is the recent super small 0.010" diameter. In the old days we thought it was "revolutionary" to have 0.029" and even 0.039", the very small pins are great at longer ranges as you can see more of your target, the down side is that they are slightly unclear (not that bright) in bad light, except if you have some wrapped fibre optic (like the new hoggwrap www.spot-hogg.com). As I said the other option which is the most common and most popular is 0.019" size pins which is probably the best all round choice.

The 0.029" is just too big, great if you are going to shoot at 20yards but they start covering too much of your target past that for pin point shooting.

Hope this helps?

Engee


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Yes that clears it right up. 0.019" pins with Hog wrap for me. Spoke to Redge and he recons that in the first week of December he is hoping to have the 101 available. I have just read that BT rejected the first consingment of Limbs for the Airborne's as they were not to spec so this can only lead to delays. 

Thank you for taking the time to answer my question Engee.
Ryan


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

No problem, glad that I could help. I'm also looking forward to shooting the new models, just too see what they are like. I honestly think that the 101st is going to be the most popular BowTech model for seasons to come.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Agree with Engee. 0.029 is simply too bright in SA conditions, whereas a .019 with a glow stick or light unit will still do you well in the darkest night for bushpig. 

I really don't know why sight manufacturers don't put on 1 X 0.029" pin for your closest shots, 2 X 0.019" pins for 30 - 50m and 2 X 0.010" pins for extended distances.


----------



## ASG (Jun 25, 2007)

.019 pins rule!

Bushcat, 

The smaller diameter pins allow you to place your arrow more accurately.
Bigger pins cover too much of the target. With a .019 you aim at a certain tick on the kill zone and drive him through your quarry.:wink:

I've also always believed that a 0.19 has no equal when it comes to indoor @ 20 yards.


----------



## Bee (Sep 17, 2007)

i must say i was shooting with a .029 and then i switched to.019 and my acurucy inmprove alot

i say .019


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

I had 0.19 on my sights but I then bought 0.09 Fitz Fiber optics and I am really enjoying them.

Its all personal preference.

Good luck on your choice.

Gerhard


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

With the advent of the Spott hog "Hogwrap" as tested by Ingozi in the November ABH, It stands to reason that the smaller diameter fibres will now not have an issue with brightness in low light conditions and consequently the 0.10" fibres are now the ones to go for. Is this reasoning sound or do you all still prefer the 0.19" for hunting.

Thank you 
Ryan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

.029" is good to about 20m before it starts to obscure a largish patch of target.

.019 is good to about 50m before the same starts to happen.

With .009 or .010, you can go a much greater distance from the target. The fine points of light will indeed be extremely precise. When I am steady enough to make such fine adjustments on the target, I will let you know!!! 

With regard to brightness, if you can't see the pins, most sights have a light as an option, and sopme of them are so bright that they would make even .000001 fibres bright!

You will need to make sure that the fibres are indeed protected because twigs that get snagged on the fibre can damage them during a walk and stalk, which means black pins for the next shot.


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

I should have also said that .029" is good to about 20m but if you are standing in sunlight, the patch obscured by the bright pin seems to grow, because it is extremely bright, (I guess this should be tempered with "_depending on the brand_")


----------



## Bushcat (Aug 31, 2007)

Thanks James, I think that I will go with the Spott hog real deal with the 0.010' and the Hog wrap. 

Ryan


----------



## Matatazela (Mar 1, 2005)

Kewl! I don't think that you will be sorry.


----------



## Dugga Boy (Apr 21, 2003)

Bushcat said:


> Thanks James, I think that I will go with the Spott hog real deal with the 0.010' and the Hog wrap.
> 
> Ryan


You can also combine the pin sizes.

My Hunter Hogg-it came in yesterday and I quickly took a pic.

The upper 4 pins are 0.019", the bottom 3 pins are 0.010" for the longer distances.

The quality of the pic doesn't do the sight justice. It's great.

I made the photo with the optional Rheostat-light switched on at the lowest level.

DB


----------



## INGOZI (May 9, 2005)

IMHO there is no other company that makes such quality hunting sights as Spot Hogg. The Hunter Hogg It with Hoggwrap and 0.010" pins is absolutely the best sight money can buy. You wont be sorry Bushcat!


----------

